# Watercolour Pencils



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

I tried them today on water colour paper and they came out so dull when using water instead of bright and could see all the drawing marks easily not like what I see on the youtube tutorials.

I tried with a tiny bit of water then with a lot and even different brushing techniques I use when using watercolour paints and still nothing worked.

I bought the Mont Marte Water Colour Pencils from my art shop 

Guess I will be going back to using water colour paints if I can't get this to work.

Are these pencils bad quality or is there something I am missing?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Use the pencils along with your water colors, enhance the water color piece with pencils and comeback with a brush to smooth out the pencils...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

George924 said:


> Use the pencils along with your water colors, enhance the water color piece with pencils and comeback with a brush to smooth out the pencils...


Thanks for the advice will do that instead, will the paint work with the black outline I put on my cartoon drawing a while back or would it be a mess?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I would think it would...


----------

